# China Exchange?



## LeeYang (7 Jul 2004)

Hello Canadian Army people,

I am a soldier in the Peoples Republic of China Army and I am wondering if it is possible for people from China Army to exchange with Canada.
Is there such a program? I used to live in Canada and I would like to go back to work with Canada Army. I met some Canadian Army people who were my freinds and I think it would be fun and more exciting than here. 

Thank you.


----------



## LeeYang (7 Jul 2004)

I forgot to mention I am a member of this forum:

http://www.centurychina.com/plaboard/forum.shtml

You are welcome to join us if you want as we speak mostly English on this forum. It is mostly US Chinese people, but they all served.


----------



## Inch (7 Jul 2004)

Sorry but I highly doubt there's an exchange with the Communism thing and all.


----------



## Infanteer (7 Jul 2004)

The only excahange I can think of will be a POW exchange one day....


----------



## Maverick (7 Jul 2004)

WOW.... that was mean lol    

I do highly doubt there is an exchange program but obviously if u wanted to be in the   army then u would live here, correct? so in turn, in a few years you could become a canadian citizen and then join - might be very difficult but there is a chance, lots of immigrants join - so i have been witness too.


----------



## ark (7 Jul 2004)

> D. Military Exchange
> 
> 
> China and Canada began to mutually accredit military attaches in 1973. In the 1980s, Vice Minister Mr. XIAO Ke and Minister ZHANG Aiping of National defense of China visited Canada respectively. Minister J. J. LAMONTAGNE and Chief of the Defense Staff General P. D. MANSON of the Department of National Defense of Canada also visited China respectively. In 1995, Deputy Chief of the Defense Staff Vice Admiral L. G. Mason visited China. In 1996, Deputy Chief of General Staff of the People's Liberation Army General QIAN Shugen paid a visit to Canada. In 1998, the Flotilla of the Canadian Navy visited Shanghai. In February 2000, Assistant Deputy Minister Calder from National Defense Canada visited China. In May, missile destroyer â Å“HMCS Algonquinâ ? and missile escort vessel â Å“HMCS Winnipegâ ?, led by Rear Admiral Kenneth F. McMillan of the Canadian Fleet Pacific, paid a visit to Qingdao. In September, missile destroyer â Å“Qingdaoâ ? and supporting vessel â Å“Tai Cangâ ? from the Chinese navy paid a four-day good-will visit to Canada.



source http://www.chinaembassycanada.org/eng/zjgx/China%20and%20Canada/t37677.htm

Try to contact the Canadian embassy (or a consular establishment) in China and ask them if there are any active exchanges. If yes then I guess you would have to apply through your chain of command (or whatever it is called there).


----------



## LeeYang (7 Jul 2004)

OK, thank you. I will contact the embassy and see if there is any information.



> The only excahange I can think of will be a POW exchange one day..


Who you got? If you got someone good, maybe we can give back Elvis. He drive me crazy anyway.


----------



## Kirkhill (7 Jul 2004)

Excuse me Lee Yang but shouldn't you be prepping for this Dongshan/Taiwan exercise?  Or is that someone else's job?



> China tests 'D-Day invasion' of Taiwan
> From Oliver August in Beijing
> 
> 
> ...



By the way how many carriers have the Americans surged your way on an exercise?  7 was it?  I understand there are some Canadians playing with them.  Maybe you'll have a chance to meet and have a few beers.

Best of luck.


----------



## Smoothbore (7 Jul 2004)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> The only excahange I can think of will be a POW exchange one day....



Hehe not bad...lol.


----------



## LeeYang (7 Jul 2004)

> xcuse me Lee Yang but shouldn't you be prepping for this Dongshan/Taiwan exercise?  Or is that someone else's job?



No Mr Kirkhill, I am only in the Army for about 1 year now. I have finished my training and because of my education they make me a clerk first. I currently work just outside of Beijing where I process new recruits and help begin their training as I was taught. Soon I hope to get training as a field soldier. Many people consider that  I should be doing better things and the Army is not good for me. I think that also as I am in an office building all day and I do not feel like Army. That is why I would like to try an exchange with Canada so I can do better things.

These kind of exercise against Taiwan are faily common from what I read. Many people consider Taiwan to be our lost province and we will take it back someday. I believe that after China becomes more open and free like we are planning then they will join us without a fight.


----------



## casing (7 Jul 2004)

LeeYang said:
			
		

> > The only excahange I can think of will be a POW exchange one day..
> 
> 
> Who you got? If you got someone good, maybe we can give back Elvis. He drive me crazy anyway.


LOL!  I enjoyed that.  Nice one!


----------



## Military Brat (7 Jul 2004)

LeeYang said:
			
		

> > I believe that after China becomes more open and free like we are planning
> 
> 
> 
> The last time the Chinese held protests for democracy the Chinese Army slaughtered unarmed students with tanks, armoured personnel carriers and rifles....


----------



## Christopher (7 Jul 2004)

I often see people roaming around RMC and CFB Kingston with military ID badges with the Chinese flag on them.

So maybe?


----------



## winchable (7 Jul 2004)

Grassroots reforms to Chinas political system are underway, mostly at the village level from what I understand.
Those reforms are a step in the right direction, but at the last Party Congress there was not much mention of Democratic reform, only political reform within the party.
Leeyang can correct me if I'm wrong on that point.
Of course, the last time a communist government gave it's people an inch of democratic reform the government didn't fare well.


----------



## tabernac (7 Jul 2004)

> Many people consider Taiwan to be our lost province and we will take it back someday.



Well right now Quebec seemes to have an all time high of support for separtation. (Bernard Landry made a statement saying the same thing) I sure hope we don't lose Quebec :.


----------



## Tracker (7 Jul 2004)

Dude, you're killin' me.  We'll trade Infanteer for Elvis.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Jul 2004)

Nope we need Infanteer around here (somebody has to clean up after parties in the mess)

How about we give them Army Brat, Pieman, and cheeky_monkey. That's a three for one deal.

How about it Lee Yang?   We'll even toss in a case of Timbits too. 8)


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Jul 2004)

Taiwan is looked on by the majority of the world as its own FREE country, and no matter what, they would never join the Communist China, ever.

If China wants to come out of the dark ages, including human rights abuses, and be fully excepted by the world, they must conclude that Taiwan is a free country, and let them live the way they want to.

Any aggression towards Taiwan would also be viewed the same by the majority of us throughout the world, and could prevoke a defensive response by Taiwan and her allies.

At the end of the day any invasion or aggression by China would not benifit the PRC economically, and we all know what the PRC was like not that long ago. 

Look what happened back in the spring of 1989, when the PRC murdered its own students (machinegunned countless unarmed students just for protesting), and on the TV news too.

The whole world was watching then. 

My view and 2 cents worth.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Spr.Earl (8 Jul 2004)

Lee Yang I find your story a bit on the far side.
A ordinary clerk in PLA is allowed to converse with member's of Western Force's?
Me think's not.
Who are you in all reality?

As for an exchange,how about sending us some good,honest,hard working people who will respect our laws and we will send back all those criminal's you have sent us.


----------



## Smoothbore (8 Jul 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> As for an exchange,how about sending us some good,honest,hard working people who will respect our laws and we will send back all those criminal's you have sent us.



Criminals...? As far as I know immigrants from China and other South Asian countries are the most honest, hardworking and skilled people Canada receives these days. I live in Toronto, I can tell you which people are lazy, pretensional and often turn to crime.

Taiwan is an autonomous, prosperous state, any attempts to undermine their sovereignty will be crushed. Period.


----------



## Military Brat (8 Jul 2004)

Taiwan is only sovereign in theory and has yet to actually declare said independence. China still sees Taiwan as part of the motherland(even the USA sees Taiwan as part of China), many people in Taiwan are pushing for independence. Hong Kong and Taiwan are in similar situations, they view themselves as indepentents of China yet the head honchos in Beijing seem unwilling to budge on their stance that China will remain unified. A couple years back, the Chinese government put out a document outlining 3 reasons why mainland China might move to take forcful actions against Taiwan. Among the reasons - Taiwan declaring independence (which as stated hasn't happened).


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Jul 2004)

Greetings from Big River Saskatchewan, where the mosquitos are as mad as one could ever immagine! Yes its raining, and where is the summer weather? Nancy and I are sure enjoying ourselves, and are off to Marean Lake later today. Now back to the topic......

There is a large population of Asians in Australia (only in the cities, and of those Sydney), and yes the majority work hard, but with a large population comes the crime, and with that the culture and the gangs. Mostly hardcore heartless ruthless types who murder on a whim).

Ther are many 'old hat' Chinese here who established roots here in the 1800s like back in Canada, and I have many friends of Chinese heritage, and are just as Australianised as anyone else, so dont go swinging the race card here. They are proud and hard working as SB says.

Sydney has established the Asian Crime Unit which targets the ever growing sex slave trade (prostitution is legal and brothels are rampant in illegal aliens), hard core drugs, illegal credit card manufacturing, counterfitting, extortion, home invasions, gunrunning and othe crimes.

Sad fact, but the majority of these crimes are ethnic related, and it has become out of control with entire suburbs such as Cabramatta (Vietnamese), and Hurstville (Chinese) going totally Asian, with the Australian culture taking the back seat. 

Other ethnic crime includes Vietnamese (drugs) South Korean (known for their gang's standover tactics), Russian (drugs and money laundering), and Lebanese (drugs and illegal car trades) cultures, and suprisingly only a few Aussie bike gangs come close. It seems like Australians of Northwest European heritage are even being forced out of traditional crime too.

As for our friend Lee, I for one dont believe he is a PRC soldier. 

Again, my 2 cents worth.


----------



## casing (8 Jul 2004)

Smoothbore said:
			
		

> Spr.Earl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smoothbore, no one is disputing that there are many hard working Asians in Canada. But you are out to lunch if you insist that a criminal element hasn't also come in along with those hard-workers. Asian gangs are a very definite problem in Vancouver, Calgary, and Edmonton.  I'm not sure about the other major centres in Canada, but the police departments in each of these cities have dedicated task forces just focused on Asian gangs and crime.  Why would that be the case if they were all "the most honest, hardworking and skilled people"?  It's the same deal with any ethnic group.  You will never get a 100% hard working, law abiding group.  There will always be some bad apples.


----------



## Military Brat (8 Jul 2004)

Smoothbore said:
			
		

> Spr.Earl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By honest I think smoothbore meant to the people buying the drugs, hardworking as in they will go any length to make a deal and I'm not sure about the "skilled people" bit - growing/selling drugs isn't a higher education trade.


----------



## mkymk (8 Jul 2004)

I think everyone should be aware that criminals come in all sorts of race, culture, religion, sex, age, etc. They are just bad people and we should not assuming everyone else that looks like them as the same. This is how steriotypes get started I think. Think of all the Asian people that you know, did you ever assume that s/he knows kung-fu?? whoaaaa!!


----------



## combat_medic (8 Jul 2004)

Since this thread is starting to deteriorate into a racial discussion that isn't going anywhere positive, it's getting closed.


----------

